# Science Fiction Authors



## Hodge (Dec 8, 2005)

Lots of good sci-fi authors out there, but who's your favorite?

*Robert A. Heinlein*

An incredibly prolific author. His best ones include _Stranger in a Strange Land, Starship Troopsers,_ and _The Moon is a Harsh Mistress_, but most of his works have been critically acclaimed. _Stranger in a Strange Land_ was an incredible selling book that was way ahead of its time and partly influenced the hippie movement.

I choose this author and this book because it's not only a very deep, well written, and entertaining work, but also because Jubal Hershaw is essentially me.

Certain authors like Ray Bradbury, Michael Crichton, and Kurt Vonnegut are part of the "other" category, as I don't feel they've done enough science fiction stuff to classified as a sci-fi author (whereas the people I listed were/are prolific science fiction authors).


----------



## Rico (Dec 8, 2005)

Difficult to say. 

I enjoyed Asimov's Foundation trilogy

Also Larry Niven's _A Mote in God's Eye_ (he wrote that, right?)

And Frank Herbert's _Dune_ (though not any of the sequels)


----------



## journyman161 (Dec 8, 2005)

Lots of good ones, but Larry Niven would be my favourite. Heinlein used to be good, but after Time Enough for Love he basically wrote the same book over & over & I got very sick of his twisted moral code & wierd sexual wishes.

Frank Herbert's Dosadi Experiment was better than Dune I thought. A.E. Van Voght wrote some stunning stories considering when he lived


----------



## Hodge (Dec 8, 2005)

I probably should have put Larry Niven on the poll... I didn't think about him as I haven't read any of his stuff. Or even heard of his stuff, really.


----------



## journyman161 (Dec 8, 2005)

Larry Niven writes hard science scifi & has single-handedly brought the Ringworld & other marvels into being. Want an explanation for the changes that come over us as we age? Read Protector & the Ringworld series.

LN also invented the whole 'Future History' genre & Asimov connected up the Robot world with the Foundation world because of Niven's concept

Imagine a race of humans living in the gas torus of a planet's atmosphere where the planet has been destroyed by the forces involved in orbiting a neutron star which in turn orbits a large normal star? With trees that stretch kilometres long & are shaped like an integral sign due to orbital forces? With birds that swim & fish that fly? read The Integral Trees & the Smoke Ring...


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Dec 10, 2005)

holy crap i'm not taking the poll...they're all amazing!


----------



## Rhea (Dec 12, 2005)

I didn't take the poll, coz I'm not sure which is my fave...

When I first started reading sci-fi I loved Arthur C. Clarke. Then I read some of Ben Bova, which I thought was really good. Right now I'm reading:

Alastair Reynolds. You _have_ to read his books. They're really, really good. I especially like 'Chasm City', there's this twist at the end, really really good. His other books are interesting, too. It's sort of a series, but you don't have to read his first novel to read the third. If I'm not mistaken he's got 4 novels now.

I didn't know C.S. Lewis wrote sci-fi...all I've read are his Narnia series (which I love!) what sci-fi books did he write?


----------



## RachelEvil (Dec 12, 2005)

Philip K. Dick.


----------



## Hodge (Dec 12, 2005)

C.S. Lewis wrote the highly acclaimed (and very famous in the sci-fi world) _Out of the Silent Planet_ and its sequels.


Well dammit, I could only put ten choices on the poll...


----------



## rbradley_80 (Dec 12, 2005)

I personally love Orson Scott Card.  Enders Game is amazing


----------



## Rhea (Dec 13, 2005)

What is _Out of the Silent Planet_ about?


----------



## Hodge (Dec 13, 2005)

No idea, haven't read it.


----------



## Walker Pierce (Dec 14, 2005)

I have to say C.S. Lewis.

Mainly because my knowledge most of the others listed is lacking, but also because I could never really put down his books without an almost overwhelming regret. He's not my favorite author, but out of those on the list, he stands alone for me.


----------



## pride.in.introspection (Feb 10, 2006)

You've left out Robert J. Sawyer!


----------



## JTnovelist (Feb 11, 2006)

H.G. Wells, his writing is just fantastic


----------

